# Bangin Coffin



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Well I put together another prop for the 07 season. Nothing to special, but I thought I'd show it off. I think it turned out pretty well, still have to add some stain, chain, and some trim peices along the outside edged. It uses a 4 inch stroke cylinder,4 way Solenoid, Animation Maestro, and a Quorum PIR Sensor to trrigger. Anyways, enough talkin, here's the pics along with a video.














































And here's the Video

Bang :: 100_0148.flv video by DarkShadows00 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vidmg.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vidmg.photobucket.com/albums/v397/DarkShadows00/Bang/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@v397/DarkShadows00/Bang/100_0148


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

very nice - good - clean functioning prop - this prop has always gotten a good startle for me - when you put the chains on - make it so they actually stop the door from opening - it makes it more real and nice sound - also you might want to think about buying some pine 1x6 to put over the front to look like its all made of them - plywood has a distinct look and is really hard to cover unless you paint over it - just a thought - looks good! - riley


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

nice prop I wish I coluld get my hands on some of the parts U are using,it hard to find things around here to make good penumatic props i'm stuck using screen door closer's and finding those animation maestro are near impossible and ordering them online ends up being 3 times the price...o well great job I think it would look good wit fog aswell...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Vedy Cool


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Oh Boy! One more thing I know nothing about! Animation Maestro? Are these easy to work with? How hard are they to program? Sorry for all the question's, this is just something new to me and I'm curious. Really nice prop!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

wow nice job dark shadows!!! our haunt has something very similar to it and all the kids were freaked out by it... can't wait to hear the haunting stories


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice prop!
You did a really good job on it. 
I couldn't be sure if you have an end cap (rubber, brass, plastic,etc...) on the cylinder rod end or not. A rounded end cap will save a lot of abuse to both the strike plate and the rod end threads.

If you'd like, I'll gladly trade you a fine professionally crafted end cap for a how-to and parts list of your mechanics. (which I'm certain many of us would like you to post.) 
I am a journeyman machinery repairman/machinist, with mold making skills. Tell me the material you'd want it made of, and the thread size of the rod end, and I'm sure I can hook you up.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

> Oh Boy! One more thing I know nothing about! Animation Maestro? Are these easy to work with? How hard are they to program? Sorry for all the question's, this is just something new to me and I'm curious. Really nice prop!


I use them for having props bang, or have a random on/off motion. HauntedVillage.com Sells them, and I picked up a couple at Transworld for 45 a peice. There's an Record and activate button, so to program, hold down the record button, hit the activate button each time you want it to activate. What I like to do is at the end, hold the record button down, with not hitting the activation button, so that no one will be able to trip the PIR sensor and keep setting it off. I used two last year and they worked awesome. Anything else let me know, I'll try to answer them the best I can.



> If you'd like, I'll gladly trade you a fine professionally crafted end cap for a how-to and parts list of your mechanics. (which I'm certain many of us would like you to post.)
> I am a journeyman machinery repairman/machinist, with mold making skills. Tell me the material you'd want it made of, and the thread size of the rod end, and I'm sure I can hook you up.


I just have the cylinder rod end hitting straight onto the wood. I'd be cool with that trade. I'll get working on a how to. I took pictures of the whole build process so it should be easy to do. Only thing is, I dont have a website to post it up, So I dont know how I'd be able to get it on the net. I could do it in a MS Word Document if you'd like.

Thanks for the comment everyone, like I said before, More pneuamtics props in the works for this year!


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

PM me the thread size, (1/4-20, 3/8-16 for example) and I can crank out something for you within a week most likely. Not that the actual construction will take that long, but I'll have to find some free time to do it!

I work 12.5 hours a day... Free time? I vaguely remember that...


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

Northern Touch said:


> nice prop I wish I coluld get my hands on some of the parts U are using,it hard to find things around here to make good penumatic props i'm stuck using screen door closer's and finding those animation maestro are near impossible and ordering them online ends up being 3 times the price...o well great job I think it would look good wit fog aswell...


NT, You might want to call haunted village...I called them on the phone yesterday Price is around $45 for a 1 channel and $80 for a 2 channel.
They have a new mp3 add on module coming soon for around $99

I am a definate fan of these Animation Maestro controllers!!! I used one in last years creature crate.

We have been recently talking about these same controllers here...
http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=61335

Dark Shadows very nice job on the Banging Coffin...I really enjoyed it.

I think fright props sells rubber bumpers for the cylinders???
http://www.frightprops.com/frightprops/props/Product.asp?ID=0582


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

If you want a bumper like the one at Frightprops, go buy a coupling nut and a door-stop replacement pad at your local hardware store and save yourself some cash!

I did see they have a lot of other hard to find hardware though...
I'm going to have to check them out more!

OK, I'm definitely looking into these Animation Maestro controllers everyone seems to like so much.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

DarkShadows,
Great prop you got there..
post your how to when done in the prop how to section on the forum here okay
http://www.hauntforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=18


----------

